# Connecting To Dial Up Modem Through Iphone



## Truman42 (13/12/11)

I just posted this on the whirlpool forums but there seems to be a lot of tech heads on here so was hoping someone might be able to help out.

The company I work for hires out variable message signs which can be changed by dialling in from a computer to each boards sim card and sending the message. I used to be able to use my old Nokia 6120 to do this and my laptop would dial in through the Nokias modem software and connect to the boards.

However I now have an Iphone 4 and cant seem to find anyway to do this?

Does anyone know of a way I can setup my iphone on my laptop as a modem and then allow the software to choose this to connect directly to these boards?


----------



## MarkBastard (13/12/11)

Yes, it's called Tethering. If you google 'Tethering iphone' you should find the info you're after.

However it's wrong to call it dial up.


----------



## MarkBastard (13/12/11)

Actually on re-reading I'm not sure it's the same thing. Do you actually need to emulate dial up networking due to the legacy equipment you're connecting to?


----------



## loikar (13/12/11)

Truman said:


> I just posted this on the whirlpool forums but there seems to be a lot of tech heads on here so was hoping someone might be able to help out.
> 
> The company I work for hires out variable message signs which can be changed by dialling in from a computer to each boards sim card and sending the message. I used to be able to use my old Nokia 6120 to do this and my laptop would dial in through the Nokias modem software and connect to the boards.
> 
> ...



1st of all, im not an iPhone user... so

Check your bluetooth software, sometimes you can use that to connect and dial-up to a network.
if not, look for an app called 'PDANet' and that should do it for you.
you'll need it installed on your PC and your phone.

Also, tell your IT team at work to get out of the ******* 80's and at least use VPN to connect to your work network.

BF

EDIT: http://tylermilner.com/?p=94


----------



## RdeVjun (13/12/11)

Yeah, that's what I was wondering M^B, sounds like Truman needs legacy dialup (i.e. DUN). That's still very common in telemetry despite the advent of IP data and so forth, however it did underline its usefulness as back up comms earlier this year when the big Telco SNAFUed IP gateways throughout the country in an 'upgrade'. :angry: 
However, I'm not that au fait with iAnything I'm afraid, googling hasn't been very helpful so sorry, can't really help.


----------



## gravey (13/12/11)

As Beerfingers points out PDANet will allow you to use your iPhone as a dial-up modem - http://tylermilner.com/?p=94


----------



## Truman42 (13/12/11)

Just to clear things up I need to use my Iphone as a dial up modem to dial into these boards directly and send a message to each one. 
I already use personal hotspot to connect my laptop to my Iphone to use its data connection when Im out, but that wont work in this case.

Our company does have VPN and I can connect to our Citrix server via VPN, but these boards are setup differently and can only be connected to by dialling in direct using the software the manafacturer provided.

We have newer boards than can be changed via an internet connection and website log in, but these ones cant.

Ive already read that tyler.net link, unfortunately you have to jailbreak your iphone to use it and PDAnet.

Looks like Im going to have to come in here Friday night to change them.

In the past I've used my laptops internal modem connected to my house phone line, but I only have a VOIP phone connection through mynetfone now and for some reason I couldn't get it to work, when I tried. 

I think it has something to do with the delay from dialling to the actual call connecting which can take awhile, or the lack of dial tone i get with VOIP.

Thanks anyway


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (13/12/11)

Good news Truman. I have come across the new i-modem app. Here is a pic of my setup.


----------



## komodo (13/12/11)

is it worth getting a cheap prepaid sim to stick in your old phone to do it. Save you going back into the office


----------



## komodo (13/12/11)

There are people on whirlpool.net that do use dial up modems over VoIP so maybe you need to put some extra pauses or get something to emulate a dial tone or something (though I dont think dial up modems have the smarts to detect a dial tone any way they are pretty crude devices)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/12/11)

BeerFingers said:


> Also, tell your IT team at work to get out of the ******* 80's and at least use VPN to connect to your work network.
> 
> BF
> 
> EDIT: http://tylermilner.com/?p=94



Pull your head out of your ass...

There are so many systems that still use PSTN dial in modems....

How else do you connects to an IP network that has gone down and you cant connect via TCP/IP

Good old analog dial-up modems still have their place, and are still specified in large networks


----------



## RdeVjun (13/12/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Pull your head out of your ass...
> 
> There are so many systems that still use PSTN dial in modems....
> 
> ...


A big +1! As related above, PSTN saved our arse big time when T's routine router 'upgrade' pulled the plug on all of our IP traffic for over a month (reached as far as a ministerial), plus many other water agencies across the country (mckenry would know, his firm was affected too). I'm not talking a handful of stations either, just our network is >500 sites, around half have PSTN as secondary comms. We'll be keeping it for the time being thank you very much.


----------



## edschache (13/12/11)

If it's something your company does a bit of it'd be sweet to be able to do it straight from the phone I imagine. Could be a fun reverse engineering project for someone but I think iPhone (and possibly Windows phone) would have restrictions that prevent you from doing it nicely but Android would allow you to work some magic on the road. Used to have a little app to do a similar thing to the ready messages of the printers in our office just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Truman42 (13/12/11)

Komodo said:


> is it worth getting a cheap prepaid sim to stick in your old phone to do it. Save you going back into the office



I dont have the old phone anymore. They took it back when they gave me the Iphone. And trying to convince them I need an old phone for this is like trying to get blood from a stone. I was thinking of just buying a cheap prepaid with my company credit card but then need to explain why. 
They just wouldnt get it. They would rather pay me a call out on Friday night to go in than justify why I spent a lousy $60 on a cheapo phone with prepaid sim. Thats big companies for you.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/12/11)

Unfortunatly, dial-up modems ( and fax machines ) just dont work properly thru the mobile network

Due to the packet structer that GSM/3G use it is unsuitable for modem/fax use

If you dont know why, then I am NOT going to give you a tutorial as to why it wont work....

If you are an old school tech, you wont need to ask, if you are an IT guru, you best be getting some education about how communication systems REALLY work


----------



## Truman42 (14/12/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Unfortunatly, dial-up modems ( and fax machines ) just dont work properly thru the mobile network
> 
> Due to the packet structer that GSM/3G use it is unsuitable for modem/fax use
> 
> ...



But my Nokia 6120 used to work fine as a modem dialling in to these boards directly using the Nokia software suite which installed the modem software on my laptop. Just cant do it on my Iphone.


----------



## komodo (14/12/11)

I kid you not a week ago I just through a 6120c out - wasnt even worth enough for me to send it to mazuma mobile.
try this might get it for a steal by the sounds of things - concidering you only want it for data... 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/nokia-6120-/250...=item3a6dd3b64f


----------



## MarkBastard (14/12/11)

What if you had a server sitting in the office with a dial up modem attached, and you could SSH into that server and then initiate a connection to which ever device you wanted to? I'm assuming it's all done via terminal.

Then you just need an ssh client on your iphone, of which there is no doubt many.


----------



## loikar (14/12/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Pull your head out of your ass...
> 
> There are so many systems that still use PSTN dial in modems....
> 
> ...



Nice Rant, you're in IT, Well Done.

I don't know what systems you deal with, but in a world of connectivity almost anywhere, dial-up is redundant.

Using an analogue modem as failover for a primary connection is ok. Similarly to using a floppy drive if your machine wont boot to run diagnostics.
If your routers don't have failover nodes in place and your external connectivity has failed, sure, connect directly to the box to resolve the issue.
But the need to do that is due to poorly planned infrastructure. you should be able to connect to your failover node and hit the ILO or similar to help diagnose or bounce the box

using dial-up as a primary connection (which is what the OP is doing) is archaic and should be superseded by better technology where possible. 

BF


----------



## komodo (14/12/11)

Man banks still use dial up for EFT transactions. It works.

I actually think mark is on the money using SSH/RDP and dailing out from a work computer with a modem attached.


----------



## gravey (14/12/11)

I think you'll find most banks no longer use Dialup, only the small ATMs at pubs do. Most use ADSL with a 3G backup or connect via in-house private networks. Dialup is slow and cannot be monitored...its started getting phased out in 2004.

Dialling into PLC's will remain with Dialup for a while - its too damned expensive in a lot of cases to retro-fit old equiment.....in a lot of cases its impossible. Mark's idea does sound the best - setup a work PC/Server with a modem and VPN & RDP into that using your laptop....or get some RDP software on your iPhone


----------



## Truman42 (14/12/11)

gravey said:


> Mark's idea does sound the best - setup a work PC/Server with a modem and VPN & RDP into that using your laptop....or get some RDP software on your iPhone



In theory maybe but getting our IS dept to do all this would be near impossible and take ages. CAPEX request all that sort of thing.
Problem is we only get this problem once in a blue moon. All our new VMS boards can be changed via website log in. Its just these old boards that cant and have to be dialled directly.
There on a rail shutdown At Docklands this week and the client wants the messages changed at 9-10pm Friday night. This might not happen again for another 6 months.
I should really try to get my laptops internal modem to be able to dial out using my VOIP phone as it worked okay when I had PSTN.

Thanks again for the help and advice.


----------



## komodo (14/12/11)

Truman is it worth having a chat to your neighbour to see if you can use their landline?


----------



## stux (14/12/11)

Truman said:


> In theory maybe but getting our IS dept to do all this would be near impossible and take ages. CAPEX request all that sort of thing.
> Problem is we only get this problem once in a blue moon. All our new VMS boards can be changed via website log in. Its just these old boards that cant and have to be dialled directly.
> There on a rail shutdown At Docklands this week and the client wants the messages changed at 9-10pm Friday night. This might not happen again for another 6 months.
> I should really try to get my laptops internal modem to be able to dial out using my VOIP phone as it worked okay when I had PSTN.
> ...



Analog modems won't work acceptably across a VOIP connection. The killer is the jitter. There is no jitter on a PSTN connection. I think they were working on a spec for VOIP-M, which would allow an old analog modem to be used across a VOIP connection. Basically the software captures the analog modems data transmissions, sends it as data, then reconstructs it at the other end. This is because there is a coming appocalypse when old modem systems won't work with modern VOIP systems 

Anyway, probably the best thing to do is setup a dumb gateway machine somewhere on a fixed line with an old modem, and ssh or remote into that. Your entire company could use the same machine if necessary, and you could do it all direct from iPhones with out a laptop too.

...

The only other option I guess would be to try that PDAnet thing on a jailbroken iPhone.


----------



## komodo (14/12/11)

is your VoIP connection capable of sending a fax? If so maybe you need to change the connection speed on the modem to very low - the modem on the sign should negotiate to the lower speed and work. That said not all VoIP connections are capable of fax transmission.


----------



## Truman42 (14/12/11)

Komodo said:


> Truman is it worth having a chat to your neighbour to see if you can use their landline?



Only just moved in in October and dont know the neighbours very well. Good suggestion though...  

I think I will just have to come out here on Friday night and do it in the office.... :angry: 

Especially if VOIP wont work either.


----------



## loikar (14/12/11)

you know what Truman?

You do it once every 6 months...
How hard is it to go over to a mates place and do it from there?
Sling him a couple of beers
It's not that hard to work out.

No offence mate, you're good natured and harmless, but mate, before you post next, just spend 10min trying to work it out yourself, yeah?

This thread shouldn't even exist... 

Like I said, no offence

BF


----------



## Truman42 (14/12/11)

BeerFingers said:


> you know what Truman?
> 
> You do it once every 6 months...
> How hard is it to go over to a mates place and do it from there?
> ...



Because I shouldn't have to rely on a mate to do it and Ive asked our IS dept to fix the problem but it takes them so long to do anything. Also its on average every 6 months but next week could happen every night for example, so I wanted to try and sort out a solution that was permanent and hoped the Iphone could be used as a modem like my Nokia was. 
Or that I could set it up to dial in through VOIP. 

Next time the messages might have to be changed at 2am in the morning which has happened before. I get paid a call out if I do it from home, from work, or a mates house so if I could do it from my loungeroom all the better. It means I can have a few beers after work and not worry about driving anywhere.

No offence taken you've made a good suggestion, but I was looking for the easiest and long term solution.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## tones0606 (14/12/11)

Truman said:


> No offence taken you've made a good suggestion, but I was looking for the easiest and long term solution.
> :icon_cheers:



Easiest solution would be to ask this question in a related forum...NOT A BEER FORUM

Did you start that post about sharing folders between XP and Win 7 aswell?


----------



## stux (14/12/11)

Komodo said:


> is your VoIP connection capable of sending a fax? If so maybe you need to change the connection speed on the modem to very low - the modem on the sign should negotiate to the lower speed and work. That said not all VoIP connections are capable of fax transmission.



That might work, except sometimes if a voip line can send a fax its because there's a T.98 fax gateway which intercepts the fax signal, transmits it digitally, and reconstructs at the other end.

You can sometimes send faxes through voip, but it is unreliable, and I imagine, if you used the same luck to connect to a sign to update the text you might end up with some strange scrambled signs


----------



## stux (14/12/11)

Have you still got the Nokia?

If not, get a cheap one, you might even be able to use your iPhone sim in it, with an adapter.

Pull the sim, stick it in the old phone, make the update, then put it back in your iPhone 

(Not sure if a 3G sim will work on an old 2G phone)


----------



## loikar (14/12/11)

Truman said:


> Because I shouldn't have to rely on a mate to do it and Ive asked our IS dept to fix the problem but it takes them so long to do anything. Also its on average every 6 months but next week could happen every night for example, so I wanted to try and sort out a solution that was permanent and hoped the Iphone could be used as a modem like my Nokia was.
> Or that I could set it up to dial in through VOIP.
> 
> Next time the messages might have to be changed at 2am in the morning which has happened before. I get paid a call out if I do it from home, from work, or a mates house so if I could do it from my loungeroom all the better. It means I can have a few beers after work and not worry about driving anywhere.
> ...


.

in all honesty, if its a job requirement, then your employer needs to find you a solution.
If work supplied you an iphone and you can't perform your work with it, then they need to find you a solution.

Bottom line, if you can't perform your work due to your employers hardware, its up to your employer to find a solution, not a home brew forum.

Not yours or our problem.

If you want a permanent solution, buy an old phone and a pre-paid sim.

All the answers you have had are feasable. If you don't have the facilities, and don't want to impose on anyone else, then you need to get the facilities.

In short:
No you can't use your iphone for the purpose you require.
You will need to use a different phone, or someone elses facilities.

They are your options.

Cheers,

BF


----------



## Truman42 (14/12/11)

tones0606 said:


> Easiest solution would be to ask this question in a related forum...NOT A BEER FORUM
> 
> Did you start that post about sharing folders between XP and Win 7 aswell?


I just noticed there were a lot of IT guys on here and had no luck searching for an answer. Yes I did post the network thread for the same reason. I thought the pub was for general chat as well so sorry once again. 
Hopefully a mod can move both posts to off topic.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/12/11)

BeerFingers said:


> Nice Rant, you're in IT, Well Done.
> 
> I don't know what systems you deal with, but in a world of connectivity almost anywhere, dial-up is redundant.
> 
> ...




I am not in IT... and you still have your head in your ass

Have you ever bothered to think that some locations can on;y be accessed via dial-up PSTN....

You obviously dont know how many sites dont have an IP connection


----------



## loikar (14/12/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I am not in IT... and you still have your head in your ass
> 
> Have you ever bothered to think that some locations can on;y be accessed via dial-up PSTN....
> 
> You obviously dont know how many sites dont have an IP connection



lol, and you seem to have a reading disability or a complete lack of comprehension.
Which would explain why you're not in IT.

I'll type it again for you, read it slowly and try to keep up
If you need to, read it a couple of times and get someone to slowly explain it to you.

dial-up is archaic, and should be superseded by newer technology where possible.

I hope you manage to work it out.

BF

P.S. Can you smell shit?


----------



## Hammo7 (14/12/11)

Fork out $10 for one of these:
USB Modem


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/12/11)

BeerFingers said:


> lol, and you seem to have a reading disability or a complete lack of comprehension.
> Which would explain why you're not in IT.
> 
> I'll type it again for you, read it slowly and try to keep up
> ...



Why should it be need to be superseded by newer technology just for the sake of it...

I hear this all the time, and it usually comes form fresh uni grads who think IT ii all there is in the world..


The only shit i can smell is yours... and it is diarrhoea

Would you care to enlighten us as to your education, time & experience in the industry


----------



## loikar (15/12/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Why should it be need to be superseded by newer technology just for the sake of it...



BWAHAHAHAHAHHA!!, are you ******* serious?
hehehehe, Sorry, took me a few minutes to wipe the tears away from my eyes from laughing so hard at that one. 

So, why aren't you sending me your post's via morse code? or smoke signals? or banging a ******* rock on a log, you idiot!



Ducatiboy stu said:


> I hear this all the time, and it usually comes form fresh uni grads who think IT ii all there is in the world..



You mean the people that have just studied the latest technology and will supersede the pair of us?



Ducatiboy stu said:


> The only shit i can smell is yours... and it is diarrhoea



Sorry Stu, after the 1st line of your last post, there's not enough room in your arse for the two of us.
That being said, at least your brains are in the right spot.



Ducatiboy stu said:


> Would you care to enlighten us as to your education, time & experience in the industry



No, i'm happy just to sit back and watch you dig a hole. :icon_cheers: 

BF


----------



## daemon (15/12/11)

BeerFingers: I agree that we should use technology where feasible but you'd be very surprised how many systems still rely on PSTN for control. Even as late as last year I was still maintaining equipment that included a 300 baud modem! Most of your traffic warning signs and other similar devices use PSTN for control, the cost of replacing them is far too prohibitive. Even many of the new systems that have a modern comms system nearly all have PSTN fallback. Why? Because it always works.

It's the same thing with pagers, there are still thousands of remote pumps and similar who still use paging for turning them on and off. Have a look at ship telemetry, air warning systems, military radios and thousands of other systems use low baud rate and antiquated technology. Reliability is far more important than peak data rates.


----------



## bradsbrew (15/12/11)

BeerFingers said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHHA!!, are you ******* serious?
> hehehehe, Sorry, took me a few minutes to wipe the tears away from my eyes from laughing so hard at that one.
> 
> So, why aren't you sending me your post's via morse code? or smoke signals? or banging a ******* rock on a log, you idiot!
> ...



Problem is Dickfingers, Stu has cred and is well respected in his proffesion and also on AHB for his brewing. You on the otherhand try to sell yourself through some dodgy blog which I started to read before I had a coughing fit a few lines in.

We know Stu's cred , what your quals?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/12/11)

Daemon said:


> BeerFingers: I agree that we should use technology where feasible but you'd be very surprised how many systems still rely on PSTN for control. Even as late as last year I was still maintaining equipment that included a 300 baud modem! Most of your traffic warning signs and other similar devices use PSTN for control, the cost of replacing them is far too prohibitive. Even many of the new systems that have a modern comms system nearly all have PSTN fallback. Why? Because it always works.
> 
> It's the same thing with pagers, there are still thousands of remote pumps and similar who still use paging for turning them on and off. Have a look at ship telemetry, air warning systems, military radios and thousands of other systems use low baud rate and antiquated technology. Reliability is far more important than peak data rates.



BF... I hope you are able to understand what Deamon is saying....

And yes...I do understand that you are to scared to come from behind the keyboard and actually have the balls to state who and what you know....and I doubt that you would have any clue what happens in the real world...

And I will dig a hole.... as it may be usefull to bury smart ass trolls like you in...


----------



## loikar (15/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Problem is Dickfingers, Stu has cred and is well respected in his proffesion and also on AHB for his brewing. You on the otherhand try to sell yourself through some dodgy blog which I started to read before I had a coughing fit a few lines in.
> 
> We know Stu's cred , what your quals?



BradSpew, it's not a problem for me.
I don't need to tell you what I do, and I don't care for your "Cred".

maybe you can call Stu on his tin-can and string and see if there's enough room in his arse for your pin head?,hey, if it works, why update it for the sake of it.

BF


----------



## chalky (15/12/11)

Should be interesting using a dialup modem on NBN :unsure: 

Maintaining the PSTN network just for traffic warning signs and other similar devices is probably also prohibitively expensive. 

The writing is on the wall, people should at least start thinking about the idea of having to find alternate solutions. 



Daemon said:


> BeerFingers: I agree that we should use technology where feasible but you'd be very surprised how many systems still rely on PSTN for control. Even as late as last year I was still maintaining equipment that included a 300 baud modem! Most of your traffic warning signs and other similar devices use PSTN for control, the cost of replacing them is far too prohibitive. Even many of the new systems that have a modern comms system nearly all have PSTN fallback. Why? Because it always works.
> 
> It's the same thing with pagers, there are still thousands of remote pumps and similar who still use paging for turning them on and off. Have a look at ship telemetry, air warning systems, military radios and thousands of other systems use low baud rate and antiquated technology. Reliability is far more important than peak data rates.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/12/11)

You are rather fun BF..... You like to hide....You know SFA, and the only one who seems to care about you,is, well you....

I will sleep well in the knowledge that you proclaim lots but present nothing to back yourself up...


----------



## bradsbrew (15/12/11)

BeerFingers said:


> BradSpew, it's not a problem for me.
> I don't need to tell you what I do, and I don't care for your "Cred".
> 
> maybe you can call Stu on his tin-can and string and see if there's enough room in his arse for your pin head?,hey, if it works, why update it for the sake of it.
> ...



Yep your response was typical for this situation. Thanks for the verification.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/12/11)

chalky said:


> Should be interesting using a dialup modem on NBN :unsure:
> 
> Maintaining the PSTN network just for traffic warning signs and other similar devices is probably also prohibitively expensive.
> 
> The writing is on the wall, people should at least start thinking about the idea of having to find alternate solutions.



NBN will basically be a backbone that you can run many different services like PSTN, DATA, Voip, ATM

PSTN will never die as it is reliable and not everyone will have the benefit or the luxury of a high speed bandwidth access..

Sometimes it is cheaper and easier to install a simple dial-up modem


----------



## loikar (15/12/11)

Daemon said:


> BeerFingers: I agree that we should use technology where feasible but you'd be very surprised how many systems still rely on PSTN for control.



Hey Daemon,

Thanks for that.
I am completely aware that there are plenty of PSTN systems still in operation, that was never my argument in this thread.
My argument is, and one that Stu has failed to comprehend, is that they should be decommissioned and upgraded (and here's the clincher) Where possible.
The problem is that Stu was so keen to jump in and beat his chest, he forgot to read what I typed, by that time he worked it out, he was already committed.

Cheers,

BF


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/12/11)

Why do they NEED to be de-commisioned and upgraded just for the sake of it...where possible


----------



## loikar (15/12/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> BF... I hope you are able to understand what Deamon is saying....



I know you wont be able to understand my reply.



Ducatiboy stu said:


> And yes...I do understand that you are to scared to come from behind the keyboard and actually have the balls to state who and what you know....and I doubt that you would have any clue what happens in the real world...



Stu, I don't care what you think I do or do not know. you are a bumbling idiot, you proved that all by yourself.



Ducatiboy stu said:


> And I will dig a hole.... as it may be usefull to bury smart ass trolls like you in...



Did you fashion a shovel from clay and tree bark?
I'm not sure if you should be left with such a task unsupervised Stu.

:icon_cheers: 

BF


----------



## loikar (15/12/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You are rather fun BF..... You like to hide....You know SFA, and the only one who seems to care about you,is, well you....
> 
> I will sleep well in the knowledge that you proclaim lots but present nothing to back yourself up...



Stu, you're not fun, you're an idiot.


----------



## yasmani (15/12/11)

my cats breath smells like cat food










good day yasmani


----------



## loikar (15/12/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Why do they NEED to be de-commisioned and upgraded just for the sake of it...where possible



*sigh*


----------



## loikar (15/12/11)

Yasmani said:


> my cats breath smells like cat food
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FINALLY!, something Stu can grasp!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/12/11)

BeerFingers said:


> *sigh*




Well.....

You say, but you cant explain


----------



## kelbygreen (15/12/11)

LMFAO at yasmani you are the bomb!!! **** I hope your real


----------



## loikar (15/12/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well.....
> 
> You say, but you cant explain



Start from page one and read again, dopey.


----------



## kelbygreen (15/12/11)

shut the **** up you **** sack!


----------



## Isuxius (15/12/11)

Truman said:


> There on a rail shutdown At Docklands this week and the client wants the messages changed at 9-10pm Friday night. This might not happen again for another 6 months.
> I should really try to get my laptops internal modem to be able to dial out using my VOIP phone as it worked okay when I had PSTN.
> 
> Thanks again for the help and advice.


Is there some sort of scheduling built into the sign? We have a couple here that still rely on Dialup to work but you can schedule the sign to change at whatever hour.
Do you know who the manufacturer is for the sign? Maybe you can update the firmware (if there is one available) to allow for the schedule?

Also try posting on Overclockers Australia (ocau). Lots of geekery there .

_Edit: A bit of font fingering to stand out from the rest..._


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/12/11)

BeerFingers said:


> Start from page one and read again, dopey.


 Would prefer if you could type it out in bold font please in dot point form


----------



## Truman42 (15/12/11)

Isuxius said:


> Is there some sort of scheduling built into the sign? We have a couple here that still rely on Dialup to work but you can schedule the sign to change at whatever hour.
> Do you know who the manufacturer is for the sign? Maybe you can update the firmware (if there is one available) to allow for the schedule?
> 
> Also try posting on Overclockers Australia (ocau). Lots of geekery there .
> ...



Yeh mate there is scheduling but the customer doesnt know the exact time he wants them changed. I ended up telling them they have to pick a time and stick to it so I can use the scheduling.

Hey hows life in Derby anyway? I used to drive a truck from Broome to Derby every Tuesday when I worked for Hampton Transport.

You been living there long?


----------



## loikar (15/12/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Would prefer if you could type it out in bold font please in dot point form



I would prefer you to beg for it


----------



## Isuxius (15/12/11)

Truman said:


> Yeh mate there is scheduling but the customer doesnt know the exact time he wants them changed. I ended up telling them they have to pick a time and stick to it so I can use the scheduling.
> 
> Hey hows life in Derby anyway? I used to drive a truck from Broome to Derby every Tuesday when I worked for Hampton Transport.
> 
> You been living there long?


Whoa... DeJa Vu. Haven't we had this conversation before... You know Bob Parsons?? You called him Bobby? 
Haha I feel like an old drunk having a moment of clarity. Was it this forum or another...


----------



## Truman42 (15/12/11)

Isuxius said:


> Whoa... DeJa Vu. Haven't we had this conversation before... You know Bob Parsons?? You called him Bobby?
> Haha I feel like an old drunk having a moment of clarity. Was it this forum or another...


Yeh mate sorry I never saw the reply. I think I forgot to flag it to remind me of a reply.


----------



## loikar (16/12/11)

kelbygreen said:


> shut the **** up you **** sack!



7 words in total, not one containing more than 4 characters and you had to edit it?

Nice one.


----------

